# Ritchey Pro or WCS?



## TeleInTheHead (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey folks,

I'm upgrading my Bars, Stem and Seatpost and cannot decide if I should go with Ritchey's Pro or WCS... They will be going on a Six13 Pro. 

Pro Stem
Pro Carbon Matrix Bar
Pro Carbon Seatpost

WCS 4 Axis Stem
WCS Classic Alloy Bars
WCS Carbon Seatpost

My choices are all handlebar related meaning if I go WCS and the 4 Axis stem I might upgrade the handlebar next year to the WCS Carbon Evolution. If I go Pro, I'll go with the new Carbon Matrix handlebar and not upgrade at all. All these bars have a 80-82mm reach with a 135mm drop which I'm looking for. The price will be almost the same with the WCS being a little bit more. Any ideas and suggestions would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------

